# Do you feel behind compared to others your age?



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Yesterday I hung out with people my age that are all recognized local musicians, trying to work their way up.

I've been playing guitar since I was 17 and nothing has really changed. I've been on stage twice, I guess, and I didn't do that well. I am now leaving any opportunties I might have behind. These people make me jealous. They all have their whole little music world where they complain and rant about each other, get all excited about their records they are working on, new songs, etc. So, yeah... This is just one example of something that makes me feel like a complete loser. These two people I hung with last night both front local bands and the one guy is just as successful solo. It's not fair.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes. I haven't finished college. Still working a low wage job. Still living at home. Still little experience in relationships.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm too far behind to ever catch up.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Null said:


> I'm too far behind to ever catch up.


 :ditto


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes, definitely.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

No. It's not a race, and I don't necessarily want the same as my peers (material wealth, marriage, etc). No doubt that an outsider would consider me to be _far_ behind though.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, I feel that I'm very far behind.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Not in many ways. I am a twice married, once divorced woman of 38 with a 20 year old kid. I have worked most of my life, buying a house, etc....in those respects I am very much on par with anyone my age.

I feel like I dont have the social network most people my age have though. Of course, I have also lived in 3 different states in the last 14 years so I like to tell myself that is part of it :fall


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

> Do you feel behind compared to others your age?


For sure.....but, I make up for it by feeling other people's behinds.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Yep


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, I still feel like a kid in many ways.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes I can't drive and have never worked at age 20. These are the main things I'm depressed about cuz I feel like a loser, but I'm still too chicken to attempt either  Screw where society says you "should" be! But it still hurts...


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm so far behind that i can't see myself ever being truly normal ever again.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Good lord yes. Think Private Pyle in FULL METAL JACKET.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

The ship called "Life" has sailed for me, and she ain't never coming back...
Even if I was magically transformed over night, there are certain avenues/options to Life which are no longer open to me....


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Do you feel behind compared to others your age?*



WinterDave said:


> The ship called "Life" has sailed for me, and she ain't never coming back...
> Even if I was magically transformed over night, there are certain avenues/options to Life which are no longer open to me....


Like what? You are still a young guy Dave, I dont think that is true. :kiss


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, I'm far behind, but I'm struggling to catch up. :stu


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im even behind those younger than me


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Null said:


> I'm too far behind to ever catch up.


me too, and I feel like I keep going even farther behind. :afr


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Oddly enough, I feel too far ahead.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That's an obvious yes. My 18 year old cousin just moved to Alabama to go to college and even right before that, she got her driver's license.
I'm not jealous, just proud, but I know compared to "normal" standards, I'm behind.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

VCL XI said:


> Good lord yes. Think Private Pyle in FULL METAL JACKET.


 :ditto

i should be a section 8 in life...and it didn't have to go this way.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Yup, 22 years old and still live in the same basement room since I was 14, have a crappy going no-where job, and that's about it. People I went to school with are married with kids now!


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Nope


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: re: Do you feel behind compared to others your age?*

i feel that all my youth has been drained out of me and i'm just never going to get it back or be able to experience it. and i do feel i am behind compared to others my age. i should have went to high school, i should be in college, i should have a job, i should have friends, i should be going out a lot more, i should this, i should that...


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I feel like I am stuck on Baltic Ave. while all of the other players in the Game of Life are building hotels on Park Place and Boardwalk.... :rain


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Do you feel behind compared to others your age?*



muzzle said:


> i feel that all my youth has been drained out of me and i'm just never going to get it back or be able to experience it. and i do feel i am behind compared to others my age. i should have went to high school, i should be in college, i should have a job, i should have friends, i should be going out a lot more, i should this, i should that...


You are only 20...you still have your youth. :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im behind in college compared to most people my age. Im starting at the time most are finishing.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Absolutely.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

In some respects yes, but mostly no. I think I'm a pretty average 19 year old, although my intimate relationships are a little behind.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

oh sure, I threw that towel in awhile ago... death is the only equalizer I look to now, the ultimate of all


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------

